# Trenca't la closca



## Eva Maria

Catalaníssim(e)s,

He de traduir aquesta expressió al castellà:

- Trenca't la closca = Rómpete el coco

Us sembla la traducció més adient o n'hi hauria una altra més "típica"?

Eva M


----------



## Antpax

Hola Eva:

Aquesta expresió es diu amb el sentit pensar molt per trobar una solució?

Si és aixì "rómpete el coco" está bé, també podrias dir "estrujarte el coco/cerebro/las meninges". 

Si no, qué vol dir?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Antpax said:


> Hola Eva:
> 
> Aquesta expresió és diu amb el sentit pensar molt per trobar una solució?
> 
> Si és aixì "rómpete el coco" está bé, també podrias dir "estrujarte el coco/cerebro/las meninges".
> 
> Si no, qué vol dir?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 

SuperAntpax,

És per a una guia didàctica de matemàtiques de la ESO (y AQUELLO)! "Estrújate el coco" es una bona idea, però potser "Rómpete" pot quedar millor en un tema de mates.

El teu català, molt bé! (Això és cosa dels teus superpoders "formigals"!!!!). Em permets unes petites correccions?

"Aquesta expressió es diu amb el sentit de pensar molt per trobar una solució?

Si és així "rómpete el coco" està bé, també podries dir "estrujarte el coco/cerebro/las meninges". 

Si no, què vol dir?"

Mil gràcies!

EM


----------



## Antpax

Eva Maria said:


> SuperAntpax,
> 
> És per a una guia didàctica de matemàtiques de la ESO (y AQUELLO)! "Estrújate el coco" es una bona idea, però potser "Rómpete" pot quedar millor en un tema de mates.
> 
> El teu català, molt bé! (Això és cosa dels teus superpoders "formigals"!!!!). Em permets unes petites correccions?
> 
> "Aquesta expressió es diu amb el sentit de pensar molt per trobar una solució?
> 
> Si és així "rómpete el coco" està bé, també podries dir "estrujarte el coco/cerebro/las meninges".
> 
> Si no, què vol dir?"
> 
> Mil gràcies!
> 
> EM


 
Hola Eva:

Tens raó, per els nois es millor fer servir "rómpete el coco", ho de les "meninges" pot ser excessiu, je je.

Gràcies per les correcciones.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Morla

Hola a tots
Bé, si em dius que és per a estudiants de la ESO i tenint en compte on la vaig cursar jo, no sé si serà molt adequat, però de fet em sembla una altra traducció possible:
"Devánate los sesos"
A veure si et serveix.


----------



## Eva Maria

Morla said:


> Hola a tots
> Bé, si em dius que és per a estudiants de la ESO i tenint en compte on la vaig cursar jo, no sé si serà molt adequat, però de fet em sembla una altra traducció possible:
> "Devánate los sesos"
> A veure si et serveix.


 
Morla,

És una opció interessant. No se m'havia acudit! Pero penso que "Rómpete el coco" sona més infantil per al context col·legial.

Gràcies!

EM


----------



## chics

Hola,

no sé si ja està una mica passat de moda, aquest coco, per als adolescents. Clar que això a més depèn de la regió, etc. Altres opcions: _rómpete el tarro, la cabeza_. Amb _estrújate_ també tens _los sesos._


----------



## Eva Maria

chics said:


> Hola,
> 
> no sé si ja està una mica passat de moda, aquest coco, per als adolescents. Clar que això a més depèn de la regió, etc. Altres opcions: _rómpete el tarro, la cabeza_. Amb _estrújate_ també tens _los sesos._


 
Chics,

Sí! El "rompecocos" ja és un clàssic. Però potser precisament per això s'entendrà bé. 

No havia pensat en el "tarro"! Sona més actual, això sí!

Gràcies per les teves múltiples idees!

Eva M


----------

